# Peerless Bicycle



## Al Whassizname

I would like some background info on this. Responses appreciated.


----------



## XBPete

Very cool snag!
What is the back story...


----------



## catfish

Nice find!


----------



## Al Whassizname

My stepdad's bike from childhood. He passed in 2000. We believe the bike was stored in barns & garages.
Can anyone tell me year of manufacture? History on Peerless?


----------



## Goldenindian

Teens, Davis sewing machine manufactured. Part of the Sears line on bicycle for Sears and robucks department stores. Like the Sears chief motobike. Very cool find. Looks like Rex pedals!! Thats my ID. The peerless name went to to the ballon tire era though. Long history. I could be wrong. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dfa242

That'll clean up nicely.
Chitown provided this helpful catalog in another Peerless thread - see image 05.
http://library.duke.edu/rubenstein/scriptorium/eaa/ephemera/A00/A0055/A0055-01-72dpi.html


----------



## Goldenindian




----------



## Al Whassizname

dfa242 said:


> That'll clean up nicely.
> Chitown provided this helpful catalog in another Peerless thread - see image 05.
> http://library.duke.edu/rubenstein/scriptorium/eaa/ephemera/A00/A0055/A0055-01-72dpi.html



There it is! Thanks.


----------



## Al Whassizname

Great info, guys. Thanks.
Any estimate on value as-is?


----------



## gtdohn

Al, sent you a message. Click on the envelope in the header above.


----------



## Al Whassizname

gtdohn said:


> Al, sent you a message. Click on the envelope in the header above.



I see no envelope.


----------



## Al Whassizname

Al Whassizname said:


> I see no envelope.



Found it, in my mail. Thanks.


----------



## gtdohn

In the dark grey bar up top there is a picture of an envelope and next to it a flag.


----------



## Al Whassizname

gtdohn said:


> In the dark grey bar up top there is a picture of an envelope and next to it a flag.



Yep, found it. Thanks.


----------



## gtdohn

Were you able to retrieve my messages?


----------



## locomotion

f you would like to sell, i would buy


----------



## Robertriley




----------



## mike j

Nice find, great bike. I have a very similar one, believe it to be a 1914. Best of luck with yours. Looks to be very original, to me. Grips, paint on wheels, tool kit is a plus. Is that a fixed gear ? Mine has an armless coaster. Can't give you an accurate estimate as to value, as is.


----------



## bikewhorder

That's a really outstanding survivor!


----------



## filmonger

Wow - Motionless in time...lovely. That saddle would be nice - let me know if you plan on selling it. Happy to pay top dollar.


----------



## Al Whassizname

mike j said:


> Nice find, great bike. I have a very similar one, believe it to be a 1914. Best of luck with yours. Looks to be very original, to me. Grips, paint on wheels, tool kit is a plus. Is that a fixed gear ? Mine has an armless coaster. Can't give you an accurate estimate as to value, as is.
> 
> View attachment 321823



Yes, single gear. Very nice restoration on yours.


----------



## Al Whassizname

Hi, all - Yes, we want to sell. We are located in Western Washington.


----------



## locomotion

thank you for making it available


----------



## Al Whassizname

One more item: The tool pouch fell off. Gravity finally won!


----------



## Al Whassizname

locomotion said:


> PM me a price, and shipping quote to Canada, should be less trouble than shipping to Europe




I don't know the market so can't quote a price. Transferring/converting from Canadian to US might be a bit of a hassle. For whoever buys it, my brother and I will construct a crate for shipping.


----------



## locomotion

thank you for making it available


----------



## locomotion

very nice bicycle MikeJ
did you make that wrench bracket/holder? never seen one before


----------



## filmonger

I just wanted the Saddle.....Feel free to make your deal w Locomotion. Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## mike j

locomotion said:


> very nice bicycle
> did you make that wrench bracket/holder? never seen one before



Yes, saw it on the Cabe, Tailhole was the first one that I'd seen mounting the wrenches on the frames.


----------



## locomotion

looks like the Troxel Star seat


----------



## Al Whassizname

locomotion said:


> very nice bicycle
> did you make that wrench bracket/holder? never seen one before



Came with, as far as I know.


----------



## dave the wave

Al Whassizname said:


> Great info, guys. Thanks.
> Any estimate on value as-is?



$600-$800


----------



## locomotion

he has a $1000 offer (not mine), that is a solid offer IMO


----------



## bikewhorder

locomotion said:


> he has a $1000 offer (not mine), that is a solid offer IMO



I agree, that is what I was thinking I would  offer if I weren't on the sidelines right now.


----------



## gtdohn

.....................


----------



## rustjunkie

@Al Whassizname :
When you determine the price please read the Sell-Trade Forum rules then post the bike there, thanks.


----------



## Al Whassizname

rustjunkie said:


> @Al Whassizname :
> When you determine the price please read the Sell-Trade Forum rules then post the bike there, thanks.



Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Al Whassizname

Al Whassizname said:


> Got it. Thanks.



Before I post there I must get consensus on price as this bike is part of our mom's estate.


----------



## mike j

If it will help, I think that Dave the Wave posted a pretty good estimate.


----------

